

Ask HN: Why isn't healthcare.gov open sourced? - briandear

Would it be possible to use to FOI Act to get the source code for Healthcare.gov? Source code is technically a document and the code itself doran&#x27; involve protected information and it isn&#x27;t classified..
======
alt_f4
Because it is:

[https://github.com/CMSgov/healthcare.gov](https://github.com/CMSgov/healthcare.gov)

[https://www.healthcare.gov/developers/](https://www.healthcare.gov/developers/)

Now, why they haven't open sourced the marketplace application, that's a valid
question.

~~~
skram
The federal marketplace application runs off of the healthcare.gov domain so I
think he meant the marketplace solution as well.

I highly doubt that will happen though. Check out this laundry list of high-
priced contractors that have "contributed" to the mess:
[http://reporting.sunlightfoundation.com/2013/aca-
contractors...](http://reporting.sunlightfoundation.com/2013/aca-contractors/)

